# Wago 750-881 Alarmkonfiguration



## msbes (13 August 2013)

Hallo,

ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter, auch mit dem Handbuch von Codesys nicht 

Habe eine Alarmklasse und Alarmgruppen angelegt. Nur wie kann ich diese aus dem Programm ansprechen???

Also wenn Bit xy 1 wird soll die Meldung anstehen.

Gruß


----------



## MRT (13 August 2013)

Hi!

Wenn du in der Alarmkonfiguration bereits angelegt hast sollte das in etwa so wie auf dem Bild aussehen! Eben nur mit einer anderen Bezeichnung! Bei mir sind sie unter "Meldungen" angelegt, Doppelklick auf "Meldungen" und nun beim Reiter "Alarmgruppe" auf Hinzufügen klicken. Dann klickst du in die hinzugefügte Zeile in da Feld "Ausdruck" und drückst "f2" damit du eine Variable für deine Meldung einfügen kannst! Das wars dann auch schon! Den Typ musst du noch auswählen und unter Meldung den Meldetext eingeben.


----------



## msbes (13 August 2013)

Super Danke,

wenn die Störung nicht mehr anliegt, wird die Farbe dann geändert oder wie quittiere ich die Störung in der Liste?

Ich habs gerade nur simuliert, morgen wirds auf der Steuerung getestet.

Gruß


----------



## MRT (13 August 2013)

Rot steht an, blau ist gegangen! 

Das ganze findest du in der Hilfe!!!!!!

Gehst du auf Hilfe --> Inhalt --> dann suchst du nach Alarmklassen, da findest du alles!!!


----------



## msbes (19 August 2013)

Danke 😉 frage beantwortet


----------



## jboeck (30 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum quittieren von Alarmen in Codesys 2.3. Im Handbuch ist immer die Rede von 'Quittieren von Alarmen' ...Nur mit was quittier ich denn einen Alarm?
Ich habe bei der Alarmklasse ACK_INTO d.h. doch eigentlich, der Alarm kommt INTO ich quittiere und der Alarmzustand ändert sich auf ACK ? Ich sehe bei meiner Visu ( Webvisu )aber  nur 2 Zustände Alarm aktiv->Zeile rot  inaktiv->Zeile blau.

Danke für die Hilfe.
Gruß, Jan


----------



## strgalt (14 Februar 2018)

jboeck schrieb:


> ... der Alarm kommt INTO ich quittiere und der Alarmzustand ändert sich auf ACK ? Ich sehe bei meiner Visu ( Webvisu )aber  nur 2 Zustände Alarm aktiv->Zeile rot  inaktiv->Zeile blau.



Das Problem kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, hatte ich auch schon. Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee, warum das so ist?

strgalt


----------

